# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Να αγοράσω παπαγαλάκι ή μήπως όχι;

## Sophie

Γεια σας! Είμαι νέα στο forum και είμαι πολύ προβληματισμένη. Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω ένα παπαγαλάκι αλλά με προβληματίζουν κάποια πράγματα... Για παράδειγμα είναι απαραίτητο να το βγάζω από το κλουβί; Γι'αυτό το λόγο ιδιαίτερα με προβληματίζουν οι κουτσουλιές (φοβάμαι μήπως κουτσουλήσει πουθενά και φωνάζει η μαμά μου ή μήπως σκίσει καμιά κουρτίνα) και μήπως όταν το αφήσω κρυφτεί πουθενά και δεν βγαίνει από την κρυψώνα του. Έχω διαβάσει σχετικά άρθρα για το πως μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε στο κλουβί αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να τα εφαρμόσω (μιλάω για μικρούς παπαγάλους πάντα). Επίσης έχω ακούσει πως οι παπαγάλοι αρρωσταίνουν εύκολα, αληθεύει; Εσείς τι λέτε; Να αγοράσω ή όχι;  :Confused0013:   :Confused0013:   :Confused0013:  
             Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## stephan

Σοφία καλώς ήρθες και συγχαρητήρια που δεν παρασύρθηκες από τον ενθουσιασμό σου και έχεις την διάθεση να ενημερωθείς πριν πάρεις ένα κατοικίδιο για το αν μπορείς να το συντηρήσεις  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: ! Λοιπών ας αρχίσω να απαντάω:
Ναι είναι υποχρεωτικό να βγάζεις το παπαγαλάκι σου εκτός κλούβιου κάθε μέρα για 1-2 ώρες. Όσο για τις κουτσουλιές τα δικά μου (μπατζι είναι) έχουν βρει ένα πλατύ ράφι και κάθονται μονό εκεί έτσι βάζω ένα χαρτί από κάτω και δεν έχω πρόβλημα επίσης μπορείς να φτιάξεις ή να αγοράσεις ένα σταντ για παπαγάλους και να κάθονται εκεί ταν είναι εκτός κλούβιου. Για τις κρυψώνες που λες οι παπαγάλοι γενικά από μονοί τους δεν χώνονται σε ''κρυψώνες'', αυτό που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να μην υπάρχουν στενά σημεία οπού θα μπορεί να πέσει (π.χ. ένα κενό ανάμεσα στον τοίχο και ένα έπιπλο). Ακόμα πριν το αφήσεις ελεύθερο θα πρέπει να το εκπαιδεύσεις μέσα στο κλουβί να κάθεται στο χέρι σου και να μην σε φοβάται έτσι θα μπορείς να το ξαναβάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί του. Τέλος για το θέμα των ασθενειών οι παπαγάλοι αν ζουν σε καλές συνθήκες σπανία αρρωσταίνουν.

----------


## geog87

αν εχεις αυτο το φοβο με τις κουτσουλιες...παρε καλυτερα ενα καναρινακι που δεν χρειαζεται να το βγαζεις εξω και θα υπαρχει κινδυνος να κουτσουλησει καπου...παντως αν θες τη γνωμη μου...wet hankies...δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο να καθαριζεις οπου λερωσει!!!!

----------


## Sophie

Στέφανε και Γιώργο θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω που ανταποκριθήκατε τόσο γρήγορα και απαντήσατε ή μου δώσατε συμβουλές. Ωστόσο Στέφανε θέλω να σου κάνω μερικές ακόμα ερωτήσεις (αν δεν σε κουράζω βέβαια)
1η: όταν λες ότι πριν το αφήσω ελεύθερο θα πρέπει να το εκπαιδεύσω μέσα στο κλουβί να κάθεται στο χέρι μου εννοείς ότι πρέπει να βάλω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί έτσι;
2η: τα μπάτζι είναι μεγαλόσωμα πουλιά ή είναι (όπως τα αποκαλούν όλοι) τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια; (σε ρωτάω επειδή μόνο από τις φωτογραφίες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω)
3η: τα μπάτζι είναι ακριβά; (μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν :winky: 
4η: μπορείς να μου στείλεις τις διαστάσεις του κλουβιού που χρειάζεται ένα μπάτζι;
Συγγνώμη για τις τόσες πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά με ενδιαφέρουν τα μπάτζι όμως δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε η οικογένειά μου να αντέξει οικονομικά τις ανάγκες του..! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!

----------


## stephan

Σοφία πολύ καλά κανείς και ρωτάς. Λοιπόν :
1) Τα μπατζι είναι τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια (μελοψιτακοι κυματοειδεις) δηλαδή αυτά με το ''πατικωμένο'' ράμφος και με τις ρίγες στην πλάτη 
2) Είναι μικρόσωμα παπαγαλάκια περίπου 10 εκ. χωρίς την ούρα υπάρχουν βεβαία και τα αγγλικά ή ευρωπαϊκά ή εκθεσιακά μπατζι που είναι 5-10 εκ. μεγαλύτερα (πρόκειται ουσιαστικά το ίδιο είδος με τα κοινά)
3) οι τιμές τους είναι μάλλον οι χαμηλότερες για παπαγάλο 15-20 ευρό τα αγρία και 20-25 τα ημέρα (δηλαδή εξοικειωμένα με τον άνθρωπο)
4) Οι ιδανικές διαστάσεις για ένα κλουβί για 1 ή 2 μπατζι είναι 45χ45χ60 ενδεικτικά είναι τα παρακάτω κλούβια :
[IMG=http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/8048/1314ly.jpg][/IMG]
ζευγαρόστρα καναρινιών που μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις για μπατζι βγαζωντας το χωρισμα 70χ40χ45 25 ευρω

[IMG=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7618/1309l.jpg][/IMG]
κλουβί μικρών-μεσέων παπαγάλων 50χ30χ60 35 ευρό

----------


## Sophie

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφανε πραγματικά με βοήθησαν οι πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες και είμαι πολύ κοντά στο να πάρω την απόφαση! Ευχαριστώ και για τις εικόνες των κλουβιών! Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα να πάρω θηλυκό και αρσενικό όμως καλύτερα να πάρω για αρχή μόνο 1 (θα προτιμούσα αρσενικό που δεν είναι τόσο επιθετικό) ώστε να μπορέσω να το εκπαιδεύσω καλύτερα και να δεθώ πιο εύκολα μαζί του! Εσύ τι λες;

----------


## demis

Δεν ειναι τιποτα τρομερο το να το βγαζεις εξω πιστεψε με θα εχεις μαζι σου καποιο χαρτι και θα το παρακολουθεις κι αν κουτσουλησει θα το μαζεψεις αλλα οταν ειναι ηρεμο το παπαγαλακι συνηθως πανω μας κουτσουλαει γιατι δεν ξεκολαει απο πανω μας οποτε πρεπει να το λαβεις κι αυτο υποψυν αμα συχενεσαι η αμα εχουν τοσο τεραστειο θεμα στο σπιτι. Ακομα και οι η δυκια μου η μητερα που εχουμε χρονια στο σπιτι πουλια (πανω απο 20 χρονια) παλι γκρινιαζει με το παραμικρο.  Επισεις θα πρεπει να πουμε οτι το αν ειναι απαραιτητο να βγαζεις το παπαγαλακι εξω ειναι σχετικο. Τα ηρεμα πουλια ειναι απαραιτητο να τα βγαζουμε εξω. Καποια πουλια ειναι μαθημενα να μη βγαινουν και στρεσαρωνται παρα πολυ και κουτουλανε. αυτα ειναι καλυτερα να μη τα βγαζουμε εξω, αλλα να τα εχουμε σε μεγαλο ανετο κλουβι οπως και ειναι ηρεμα. Τους παιρνουμε και το ταιρι τους και πολλα παιχνιδια και τα αφηνουμε εκει να κανουν τη ζωη τους και καποια στιγμη αμα ηρεμεψουν αρκετα κανουμε παλι την προσπαθεια να βγουν.

----------


## stephan

Τα θηλυκά Σοφία δεν είναι κατά κανόνα πιο επιθετικά από τα αρσενικά (τουλάχιστον στα μπατζι δεν έχω προσέξει κάτι τέτοιο) παρά μονό όταν θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν και αυτό όχι πάντα. Από την άλλη πολλά αρσενικά όταν τα έχεις από μικρή ηλικία καταφέρνουν να μιμηθούν κάποιες φωνές ή ήχους  Για να τα ξεχωρίσεις βλέπεις τον χάλινο (την περιοχή γύρο από τα ρουθούνια) αν είναι μπλε το μπατζι είναι αρσενικό αν είναι καφέ ή μπεζ είναι θηλυκό. Αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους χρωματισμούς-ποικιλίες μπατζι εκτός των λευκών και των κίτρινων των οποίων ο χάλινος παραμένει λευκός όπως όταν είναι μικρά και μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις με σιγουριά μόνο με τεστ DNA. 
Μια δεύτερη λύση είναι να πάρεις κοκατιλ είναι μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος (περίπου διπλασία), θέλουν τον ίδιο περίπου χώρο με τα μπατζι (και τα δυο κλούβια που σου έδειξα κάνουν για κοκατιλ), είναι συνήθως πιο χαδιάρικα αλλά από όσο ξέρω δεν μιλάν παρά μονό σφυρίζουν και μιμούνται τις φωνές άλλων πουλιών.

----------


## cute

όλα αυτά που σου λενε τα παιδιά είναι πολύ σωστα!!!πριν 2 μήνες πήρα κι εγώ το πρώτο μου παπαγαλακι(lovebird) το οποίο ήταν ήμερο από το πετσοπ που το πήρα και έπρεπε να το βγάζω έξω...και η δικιά μου μητέρα στην αρχή γκρίνια ε πολύ,γι αυτό και περιοριζομουν να το αφήνω να βγαίνει έξω μόνο στο δωμάτιο,μου αλλά στη συνεχεια την μαγέψει και αυτήν η μικρή μου,και τώρα κάνει τις βολτουλες της σε όλο το σπίτι.οχι ότι δεν παρσπονιεται και πάλι η μανα μου αλλά δεν υην πειράζει τοσο :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!!! Δέσποινα και Θέμη πραγματικά πιστεύω πως και η δικιά μου η μαμά θα αντιδράει όπως ακριβώς και η δικιά σας! Αλλά κι εγώ νομίζω πως μπορεί να (θα) γκρινιάζει αλλά θα το αγαπήσει αν τελικά αγοράσουμε (99,9%)!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

και εμένα όπως όλων εδω πια έκανε ε΄τσι αλλά ο ρούλης είναι η αγάπητης άλλο μου τη δαγκώνει χαχαχαχα να πα΄ρει αρκει να προετοιμαστεις πληροφοριακά  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

*χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!      *

----------

